# Goodyear Eagle F1 GS D3's - COMING APART



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

As the title says, my tires are splitting on the sidewall. Check air pressure at every oil change and very rarely have to top off. Anyone come across a similar problem?

They are just over a year old with 17K miles on them. Very rarely do I burn rubber since putting these tires on the goat. Looking into warranty options....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Go back to the retailer you bought them from and have them take a look at it. If there is a construction defect, they'll give you a pro-rated refund based on the amount of tread left on the tires. 

If you bought them online, talk to them first. If they won't help, contact Goodyear directly and see if you can talk to their local factory sales rep.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine are 'bout 9 months/7K miles old, so far no problems. I'll be taking a closer look from now on though!


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

I have 25K on mine with half the tread left and no problems.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Took them back to the Goodyear dealer where I bought them. Jag off on duty tried to tell me it's a 'cosmetic' problem.

To which I replied that it's gonna be a SAFETY problem when one of these things unravels at 100+ mph. I mean seriously, the split sections have a crack a QUARTER INCH wide when on the ground.

I am arriving bright and early tomorrow morning to talk to the manager of the store. If I still do not get resolution I will be going to the franchise owner and then Goodyear directly. Wish me luck


----------



## TORRIDRED04RN (Aug 14, 2007)

*Struts out of whack,and camber problem*

I just took my o4 back to the dealer today. The GM Territory Rep looked at the front tires with only 17K miles on them and immediately decided on a pro-rated new set of tires. Always go back to the source. It's a GM problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*

My son's 06" Cobolt has Continental Tires. The tires on there had just under 23K on them. The tires were rotated on a 5K basis. The car failed inspection because 3 of the tires were worn to the wear indicators and chords were beginning to show, the 4th just barely passed but was recommended it be changed. All 4 showed even wear. Because of this the worn tires could not be blamed on abuse or peeling out etc. 

I called the dealer where he purchased it, took the car to them it was inspected by them and was determined they wore prematurely. ALL 4 were REPLACED under full warranty, NOT prorated. However the replacement tires could not be upgraded to a better tire, they had to be replaced with the same OEM tires.

While the dealer had it they called and recommended a front end alignment because of the new tires being installed which is a good recommendation but not for 80.00 clams. I asked how far out is it? Was told about 1-32" inch. I said forget that, thats negligible which was confirmed by my local service garage I deal with.
This measurement was based on eyeballing and not a machine. His tires showed absolutely NO signs of misalignment, had they the failures would have been blamed on it.

The warranty saved him 400.00. Most people will chalk it up to normal wear and tear, NOT SO. Tires are warranted for defects and premature failure which includes premature wear. Another misconception I have heard of is if your tires fail prematurely you should take it to a tire dealer that handles the line of tires on the car you have, again NOT SO. GM warrants the entire car. Warranties are not piece-mealed out to different parts vendors who supply parts to the car. GM backs the warranty and then back charges parts vendors for any warranty claims.

If a tire has failed as a result of premature failure including wear, and defects the tire is warranted...Now getting some dealers to admit is something else...:willy: 

In my son's case it was good the tires were rotated on a timely basis, this backed up the claim of premature wear and full warranty replacement. *


----------

